
Docker names Steve Singh as new CEO - KenCochrane
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/01/docker-names-concur-cofounder-steve-singh-as-ceo.html
======
KenCochrane
Related blog post from Docker: [https://blog.docker.com/2017/05/introducing-
docker-new-ceo/](https://blog.docker.com/2017/05/introducing-docker-new-ceo/)

